# Erreur de compilation (emerge failed) [résolu]

## lowliless

bonjour 

a chaque fois quand je veux compiler un paquet j'ai plein d'erreur qui apparaissent et je ne sais pas c'est du a quoi j'ai cherché partout aucune solution quelqu'un peut m'éclaircir ? c'est pour un projet que je dois réaliser 

Calculating dependencies... done!

 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r1

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.12.13-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.12.13-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                   [ ok ]

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

>>> Running pre-merge checks for kde-base/kdelibs-4.11.5

 

>>> Emerging (1 of 123) dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d

 * gc-7.2d.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gc-7.2d.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops ...

 * econf: updating gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gc-7.2/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gc-7.2/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for PIC compiler flag... -fPIC

checking whether gcc -fPIC causes __PIC__ definition... yes

checking for pthread_self in -lpthread... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating pkgconfig/atomic_ops.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/atomic_ops-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/atomic_ops/Makefile

config.status: creating src/atomic_ops/sysdeps/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating src/config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops ...

make -j2 AR=i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

Making all in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src'

make  all-recursive

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src'

Making all in atomic_ops

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src/atomic_ops'

Making all in sysdeps

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src/atomic_ops/sysdeps'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src/atomic_ops/sysdeps'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src/atomic_ops'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src/atomic_ops'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src/atomic_ops'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -I../src -I../src  -fPIC -march=i686 -mtune=generic -DNDEBUG -c atomic_ops.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -I../src -I../src  -fPIC -march=i686 -mtune=generic -DNDEBUG -c atomic_ops_stack.c

In file included from atomic_ops.h:212:0,

                 from atomic_ops_stack.h:32,

                 from atomic_ops_stack.c:23:

atomic_ops/sysdeps/gcc/x86.h: In function ‘AO_compare_double_and_swap_double_full’:

atomic_ops/sysdeps/gcc/x86.h:149:5: error: can’t find a register in class ‘GENERAL_REGS’ while reloading ‘asm’

atomic_ops/sysdeps/gcc/x86.h:149:5: error: ‘asm’ operand has impossible constraints

make[3]: *** [atomic_ops_stack.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops'

 

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d, Log file:

 

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/temp/build.log'

 

 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r1:

 

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

 

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d:

 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d/work/gc-7.2/libatomic_ops'Last edited by lowliless on Mon May 12, 2014 7:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge --info STP

----------

## lowliless

voila !!!

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4288U_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      513092 total,     57516 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    523736 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 May 2014 12:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mtune=generic"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -mtune=generic"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad minimal mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vesa intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est un bug en cours: le bug 466860

----------

## lowliless

haa ouii zut je suis fichu 

il y'aurait il un moyen pour contourner ce bug ? 

car c'est un projet que je réalise  et depuis 2 jours je suis bloqué sur ça impossible d'avancer.

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie une autre version et abonne-toi au bug pour le suivre et ainsi voir les contournements/corrections à apporter.

En attendant, utilise /etc/portage/package.mask en y mettant la version à masquer

```
=dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d
```

----------

## lowliless

merci beaucoup je vais procéder ainsi 

bonne soirée

----------

## lowliless

désolé encore j'ai une derniere question

au fait mon but final est de faire tourner Qmc2 dans mon linux mais lorsque je fais un emerge de qmc2 j'ai une erreur grossière qui apparait

.0 -lxml2 -lXrender -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lXext -lX11 -lm 

collect2: error: ld terminateed with signal 9 [Killed]

make: *** [../../../../../../lib/libQtWebKit.so.4.9.4] Error 1

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5/src/3rdparty/webkit/Source/WebKit/qt'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r1:

 * A preallocated buffer-size of 2048 (kB) or higher is recommended for the HD-audio driver!

 * CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5/src/3rdparty/webkit/Source/WebKit/qt'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.5'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 90 info files.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

et donc ma question est telle es ce que je peux installer qmc2 sans qtwebkit ? parceque avec cette erreur impossible de continuer l'installation

merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Regarde l'ebuild, elle te dira si qtwebkit est nécessaire.

Si non, tu devras trouver qui le fait remonter (via l'option --tree d'emerge)

Vérifie aussi si tu as assez de RAM et d'espace disque pour compiler qt-webkit.

----------

## lowliless

je viens de me rendre que que ma VM fessait que 10Go et je sais pas comment je peux l'étendre au fait une idée ?

----------

## lowliless

Encore une dernière question promis après celle ci je vous embête plus      :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

elle est du a quoi cette erreur !!

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) games-emulation/qmc2-0.38

 * qmc2-0.38.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qmc2-0.38.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/work/qmc2 ...

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/games-emulation/qmc2/files/qmc2-0.2_beta20-makefile.patch

 *   ( qmc2-0.2_beta20-makefile.patch )

 * ERROR: games-emulation/qmc2-0.38::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2536:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/games-emulation/qmc2/files/qmc2-0.2_beta20-makefile.patch'

 *   environment, line  967:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-emulation/qmc2-0.38::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-emulation/qmc2-0.38::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/work/qmc2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/work/qmc2'

>>> Failed to emerge games-emulation/qmc2-0.38, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package games-emulation/qmc2-0.38:

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/games-emulation/qmc2/files/qmc2-0.2_beta20-makefile.patch

 *   ( qmc2-0.2_beta20-makefile.patch )

 * ERROR: games-emulation/qmc2-0.38::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 2536:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/games-emulation/qmc2/files/qmc2-0.2_beta20-makefile.patch'

 *   environment, line  967:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-emulation/qmc2-0.38::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-emulation/qmc2-0.38::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/work/qmc2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/qmc2-0.38/work/qmc2'

----------

## xaviermiller

Resynchronise ton arbre portage : il manque un fichier.

----------

## lowliless

oui effectivement 

voila après de longue essaie j'arrive presque a la fin de mon projet bon voila je bute quelque part quand je veux exécuter qmc2 j'ai cette erreur qui apparait 

```
19:27:25.005: QtWarningMsg: qmc2-sdlmame: cannot connect to X server 

```

----------

## lowliless

j'ai pu trouver le problème c'est bon a présent

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Dans ce cas peux-tu modifier le sujet initial en ajoutant [résolu] et indiqué aussi ce que tu as fait pour résoudre ton problème, cela pourrait être utile à d'autres   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lowliless

mon problème je l'ai résolu juste en versifiant que les paquet que je voulais bien installer était disponible en faisant un 

emerge -s paquet a vérifier

et ensuite j'ai fais un emerge --sync pour mettre le portage a jour 

et ensuite j'ai réinstaller mes paquet et voila.

faut pas oublier qu'il vous disposer assez d'espace de stockage er de la RAM

----------

